# Marine School (seacroft), Southshields



## JohnCampbell (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, 
Another post to see if I can find old friends who attended the Marine School, Seacroft House, in Southshields in the late 40s.
Regards, 
John Campbell


----------



## shaun watson (Mar 18, 2009)

*cadet watson*

my father was in collage at south shields denyis watson but not sure when i know it was late 40,s as he served with common brothers from 1952 
rgds 
shaun watson


----------

